# Add live sand after water or before?



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

I am guessing that you add water first and then add sand later. Is this correct?


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

i know nothing about saltwater tanks but from what ive read its water then live rockes than sand, but take another members advice


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Perfect answer southafrica1001! Yes, the proper way to begin is first water and salt... let this run with power heads in the bare tank for at least 72 hrs to make sure the salt is completely dissolved and your spg/salinity is between 1.023 - 1.025. Then you add live rock, and then sand. The purpose for this is to anchor the bottom pieces of rock in the sand to make it sturdy for stacking/building. This should then run for a matter of wks (can take up to 6 wks to cycle) and should be monitored with water testing during this time. Once cycled then you will be ready for animals.


----------



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

I already added water about 1/2 in my tank. Is there another way to mix salt with the water other than the powerhead (like just with a big spoon). My powerhead won't be arriving for another 4 days and I am anxious to take steps.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

You can go ahead and hook up the filter and let that run, that will help, but you will still need to add that powerhead and let it mix for at least 2 - 3 days after the powerhead goes in, otherwise the salt tends to pile at the bottom and dissolve very slowly, which will spike spg/salinity as it finishes dissolving.

Remember, to be successful with saltwater the number one most important thing you can do is be patient. This is not something you can rush and expect it to work. Sorry, but that's just the way it is.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

hehe thanks bettababy, never thoought it would be correct lol
good luck Altohombre


----------

